# how do you get rid of cats in your garden?



## jonodrama

Any tips or advice on stopping cats coming into the garden??

Had my blue tit nestbox up since new year, it is now being used, but we have lots of cats in the garden bothering the box and the feeders.

please help


----------



## Graham

Get a dog.


----------



## Lutra Garouille

I have cats...

Throw water at them. My dad has a jug of water by his back door and throws it over them whenever they come in the garden (not my cats - i live away!). Soon enough they get the message!

I tell my neighbours to do this. Just cos i love them doesnt mean everyone will and id rather tell them this than have something really horrible done to them. 

But yeah - or get a dog...


----------



## BigHomer

Get a supersoaker water pistol and soak them. They absolutely hate it. Particularly if the water is cold. Just water though as remember that they will groom themselves so anything you use will be injested. I say this as i know that other people will use other substances to soak them but trust me, it will not work any better than water as it's the shock of a cold substances hitting them that deters them and not the substance itself. 
If you have a hose then hose them down until they are clear of the garden.:lol2:


----------



## vonnie

I wish I knew 

The neighbour's cat took a blackbird chick out of the nest in our garden a couple of weeks ago. It climbed 6 feet up through the hedge to get to it. Nothing's safe from the damn thing.

It legs it from me (and the stones I regularly throw!) and the dogs, but it's soon back. It's left a couple of dead field mice on my drive too. I hate the :censor: thing.


----------



## jonodrama

Think there must be chicks in the nest box ass the moggies have only started climbing the oak in the last week or so.


----------



## Nomad Gecko

i have heard that lion crap works well but monitor crap shud suffice : victory:


----------



## KWIBEZEE

*cat prevention*

I've tried and tested this method and not that I'm a friend of Mathew Hopkins or pay in favour to rid the house of Vampires etc but *FRESH CRUSHED GARLIC* works. A few cloves can be bruised and rubbed onto the base of the tree where the nestbox is situated and a few cloves strategically placed about the garden can also deter cats. The rains will see that a new batch is needed but if you place the crushed garlic under a small upturned plant pot so that the effusing offending aroma still does the 'Biz' then I think you will be in luck.

Garlic is cheaper than artificial gel cat repelants and the such. Also, you may use a lot of garlic in your own cooking so the off cuts are usefull for this purpose. Perhaps you know a chef from a local eatery etc that is willing to save you the used/ offcut garlic cloves for the said purpose.


----------



## Jasia

If you have a friend with a female dog ask them to bring her round for the afternoon and let her wee round the garden. The female smell is stronger and cats don't like it. I did this for a friend and it worked a treat. Might be worth a go.


----------



## Graham

My comment was slightly tongue in cheek, but we never have any cats in the garden when the dogs are out, and if one does come in and I let them out it disappears pretty quick!

My big old Brahma cockerel used to chase the cats away until he died last week, his girls lay eggs too so they pay their way in more ways than one.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie

I heard oranges cut in half works as the cats dont like the smell and also clear bottles filled with water and lay them around the garden they dont like that either, maybe put bottles of water around the trunk of the tree where the bird box is?


----------



## jonodrama

Thanks for the replies folks. I've just bought a sonic thing that hopefully will work.

may borrow a friends dog and cover it in garlic and various citrus fruit.:2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

Jasia said:


> If you have a friend with a female dog ask them to bring her round for the afternoon and let her wee round the garden. I did this for a friend and it worked a treat.


Couldn't you get the dog to do it?


----------



## Graham

> Couldn't you get the dog to do it?


Not sure that human urine deters cats anyway, but apparently male human urine deters foxes, at least that's my excuse when I get caught pi**ing on the flowerbeds at the bottom of the garden, actually I just can't be bothered to come back up to the house and take my muddy boots off!


----------



## norfendz

water bombs and a slingshot: victory:


----------



## joe190

Painball guns work well, as do air riflesl guns i've heard. if not catch the cat an dunk in a bucket of water?


----------



## joe190

if they continue to snatch precious british wildlife, cat trap it and take it to the middle of no where! im all for saving our birds from cats


----------



## bunny69

*cats in the garden*

there are several things that are surpose to help.

black pepper sprinkled around the boarders of your garden. would have too be repeated after rain so not great atm lol
orange rind grated around your garden,
some say a chaps wee around the boarders of garden this is good for foxes as well
a movement detector that then sets something off that scares the cat. we had a haloween gargoil that screamed every time the cat went near soon stopped it pooping onmy flowerbed lol.
you can get a cat shaped cut out metal thing that has shinny eyes that scares the cat off.
and some garden wind spinners can deter and frighten the cat away
also a squirt gun if u are about and catch it in the day. hope that helps
:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

joe190 said:


> Painball guns work well, as do air riflesl guns i've heard. if not catch the cat an dunk in a bucket of water?





joe190 said:


> if they continue to snatch precious british wildlife, cat trap it and take it to the middle of no where! im all for saving our birds from cats


<yawn> Someone had to come out with some sh*te like this didn't they! 

Maybe if the owner was known, they could be educated about the dangers their pet is in, being allowed to roam free (roads, dogs, idiots with airguns, etc), & also of the danger they pose to wildlife.

Coleus canina, a small plant that deters cats by its smell, can be planted near problem areas, or potted & hung.


----------



## Fruzzy

Napalm worked for me :lol2:

I've also found that pepper works.


----------



## Ben W

Personally i use this, awesome in practice, and its fun watching the postie avoid it!!!!! it has motion sensors in it and the sensitivity can be altered

Jet Spray Heron Repeller £25.95


----------



## Long way down

Best way to get rid of cats in the garden is get one of your own


----------



## Shelleyred

Fill bottles up with water and place them round your garden. Remember my mum doing this when I was little, can't remember whether it works though. Tempted to try it though cos sick of finding cat poop when I am gardening!


----------



## HABU




----------



## Long way down

HABU said:


> image



Pump action shot gun, right


----------

